# Another BBB



## woundedyak (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't want to Hijack Tjohnson thread on BBB, but I will give him all the credit for getting me here. This is my first real shot at it after to a test run on some smaller pieces a few days back. The first test run had some good flavor, but far from what I was looking for. It tasted more like steak since it was 1-1 1/2thick pieces. Cured the Boston for 10days. Soaked for a good 90min (changed the water twiced) Then air dried over night in the frig. I'm using the WSM since the Primo is really hard to keep under 100degrees. As I'm learning, The WSM is a little bit of a challenge as well. I started with maybe 6-7 pieces of RO and fired them up. The middle rack stabled at 125 and the dome at 90. So that puts the top rack around 100-110. I'm shooting for 80-90. So I took the water pan and packed it with ICE (sorry I slacked on that pix) after a few minutes the dome temp dropped and stabled at 70degrees. But who knows for how long. Slapped the Boston on the top rack and hope for a nice long cold smoke. I'll check back in a few hours with a updates.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like a great start


----------



## chefrob (Aug 19, 2011)

well?????

like piney said it looks like a good start.............


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2011)

You know it's not nice to leave us hanging but I will hang.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks very good!

Quite a challenge with the WSM.


----------



## nwdave (Aug 19, 2011)

Yup, by my clock, almost 24 hours have gone past.  Don't mind the wait though, don't have a train to catch anymore.....


----------



## wildflower (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## woundedyak (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry guy's! Super thread Fail! My house got wacked by lighting and nuked my computer. To make a long story short. I couldn't get the WSM to stay cool enough for a long smoke. Came out with really good flavor, but no color. Time for A-maze.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 22, 2011)

you will not regret it...............


----------

